# Super Mario Bros. - Der Film: Restauration in 4K und 15 Minuten Zusatzmaterial



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Super Mario Bros. - Der Film: Restauration in 4K und 15 Minuten Zusatzmaterial*

						Restaurations-Spezialisten unter der Leitung von Garrett Gilchrist sind auf einen Extended Cut der berüchtigten Videospielverfilmung Super Mario Bros. von 1993 gestoßen und haben ihn aufwendig für 4K-Auflösung restauriert. Die geborgene Fassung beinhaltet 15 Minuten zusätzliche Szenen und Filmmaterial.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Super Mario Bros. - Der Film: Restauration in 4K und 15 Minuten Zusatzmaterial*


----------



## Bandicoot (3. Juni 2021)

Ist ein echt schlechter Film aber trotzdem Kult. 
Bob Hoskins, John Leguizamo und Dennis Hopper, große Namen wovon noch einer lebt.
Würd mir trotzdem die Extended Fassung kaufen.


----------



## Zuriko (3. Juni 2021)

Den will ich nicht mal in 8K3DATMOSHDRULTRAVR sehen. Aber mal wieder so für auf den Crosstrainer als seichteste Unterhaltung, why not. Der Cast war schon nett, alles andere totaler Dreck!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Juni 2021)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Ist ein echt schlechter Film aber trotzdem Kult.
> Bob Hoskins, John Leguizamo und Dennis Hopper, große Namen wovon noch einer lebt.
> Würd mir trotzdem die Extended Fassung kaufen.


Aber hey, immerhin erfuhr man durch den Film endlich mal wie die beiden mit Nachnamen heißen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Juni 2021)

Ich mag Hoskins, aber muß man den Farb- und Kontrastregler so überdrehen?


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Der Film ist übelster Trash!


----------



## Whispercat (3. Juni 2021)

Ich denke das grösste Problem dieses Films ist sein Titel denn mit Super Mario Bros hat dieser Film nur sehr marginal was zu tun. Betrachtet man den Film jedoch nur für sich selbst dann ist er eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam und einer der besseren B Movies der 90er.


----------



## Stresserblick (4. Juni 2021)

Ihr erstellt ernsthaft News über ein Youtube Video das 1 Jahr alt ist? 
Lol.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (4. Juni 2021)

Das macht den Film nicht besser…auch nicht in 16K mit Superduperheadshotbimbamblingblingargb Zusatzmaterial.


----------



## Sir_Galahad (4. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t3jAcrLjaOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

